# Amazon Flex Nexus 6P Issue



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone have the Nexus 6P on the Project FI network? I am getting a message that it does not support a phone that has been "rooted" however I purchased mine brand new from Google and have not modified it in any way. Curious if anyone else with this phone is having the same issue.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I've a plain 6, fully stock, and I get the same message. It's running the latest 6.01. The issues started with the last update. Amazon is aware but haven't released a fix yet, as far as I know.


----------



## dereck (Jun 7, 2016)

Its a well known issue, do u have a spare phone?


----------



## ahowes83 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have the same issue with my Nexus 6. They sent me an older version of the app for the time being.


----------

